# Sexing Ackies and and other pocket monitors



## Frozenmouse (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a good reliable method for sexing small monitors think this was posted before but for any of you new ackie , tristis keepers that dont want to pay for xraysaround page 25 
http://varanidae.org/Vol3_No1.pdf


----------



## James_Scott (Mar 20, 2012)

Great read. Thanks for posting


----------

